# Primary Objective Complete: -25 Lbs



## LeonTheNeon (16 Aug 2006)

On 19 Jun 2006, I set myself the goal of losing 25 pounds by Labour Day weekend.  As of today, 16 Aug 2006, I have lost those 25 pounds!

Yahoo!!!


----------



## Springroll (16 Aug 2006)

Congrats!

Now its just maintaining!


----------



## Chaz (16 Aug 2006)

If only I could gain 25 pounds in that short time, I'd be happy.


----------



## AKA Sam (16 Aug 2006)

Congratulations!  Okay let's hear how you did it.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Aug 2006)

well done, Leon. But, (and this is prompted by Chaz's post, not so much yours) let's not get hung up on weight. I've said it time and again, that it's not what you weigh, it's how you perform and how you feel. Weight is the easiest method of measurement, but not the most relevent. Sentiments like Chaz's show a disturbing thought process that can lead to the ridiculous excesses exhibited by bodybuilders when they get hung up on size and appearance to the point of distorting sound nutrition, and the abuse of various chemicals. 

The army doesn't require you to have 'cannonball delts,' six-pack abs, and the perfect peak on your biceps. It requires you to be able to run, do push-ups, sit-ups, and chin-ups, and hump a ruck weighting a ridiculous amount for absurd amounts of time.

That said, again, Leon, well done. Excess fat tissue is never a good thing, and an accomplishment like yours certainly demonstrates the sort of determination that will stand you in good stead in your Army career, not to mention the loss of the blubber will improve/extend your lifetime. Good on ya!


----------



## LeonTheNeon (16 Aug 2006)

Paracowboy, you are 100% correct.  Focused training for the kind of work you want to do or a particular physical result is the way to go, not to try to match your body to some template.

My specific training regimen:

Week 1
Monday/Wednesday/Friday: 
   Morning: 1 set pushups and situps and squats or burbies
   Lunch: 2.4 KM Run (Friday is my official self test result for the week)
   Evening: 1 set pushups and situps
   Bedtime: 1 set pushups for confidence

Tuesday/Thursday: 
   Morning: 1 set pushups and situps and squats or burbies
   Lunch: 2.4 KM Walk
   Evening: 1 set pushups OR pushups on knees OR situps at every commercial break while watching TV/ OR every 20-30 mins if I'm on the computer   
   Bedtime: 1 set pushups for confidence

Saturday Self Test Day
   Day: 7 KM walk no backpack
   Evening: 3 set pushups and 3 set situps (these are my official results for the week)

Sunday
   REST

Week 2
Monday/Wednesday/Friday: 
   Morning: 1 set pushups and situps and squats or burbies
   Lunch (Monday/Wednesday): 2.4 KM walk
   Lunch (Friday Only): 2.4 KM Run (this is my official self test result for the week)
   After Work: 7 KM Walk with backpack
   Evening: 1 set pushups and situps
   Bedtime: 1 set pushups for confidence

Tuesday/Thursday: 
   Morning: 1 set pushups and situps and squats or burbies
   Lunch: 2.4 KM Walk
   Evening: 1 set pushups OR pushups on knees OR situps at every commercial break while watching TV/ OR every 20-30 mins if I'm on the computer   
   Bedtime: 1 set pushups for confidence

Saturday Self Test Day
   Day: 7 KM walk no backpack
   Evening: 3 set pushups and 3 set situps (these are my official results for the week)

BACK TO WEEK 1

I always try to work out before breakfast, lunch and supper.  Also, my time for the 2.4 KM is a little longer then it likely would be on a track since I run on trails behind my work which is rough terrain and has lots of hills.  I don't like running on rough terrain because it is rough on the body, but I do like that different muscles get worked on as I go up and down hills.

Diet (I mean what I eat not the evil connotation of the word "diet")

Lots of protein
Moderate amounts of carbs
Lots of water
Lots of green veggies

"Typical Day"

Morning - eggs and low fat cheese
Snack - celery and green pepper
Lunch - beef and broccoli, chicken and veggies, some days a sub sandwich, sometimes tuna salad with Caesar salad
Snack - Apple
Supper - chicken or turkey, some potato or rice (moderate portion... you don't NEED 50 french fries... 10 to 15 will do!!), veggies
Evening snack - Nothing typically, sometimes nuts... cashews, almonds and peanuts, sometime celery and peanut butter

I don't use a "denial" method of "dieting".  I use the "I am damn adult and I should act like it" method.

When I want a snack, I tell myself "I can have those bag of chips (or whatever).  I'm an adult I can make that choice.  But I want to lose weight, because I want to be an officer in the Canadian Forces again.  What do I want more?"  Get in the habit of making the right choice and it gets easier.  I miss the chips, but it doesn't hurt because I've traded it for something of far greater value.

That's pretty much it.  I've 20 years of experience in the martial arts, so sometimes I'll replace some exercises with doing kata, or a couple hundred kicks and punches, but by and large I try to stick with the pushups, situps and running because those are the three main exercises needed for the CF Expres.

I guess the last thing is I praise myself constantly when I deserve it.  I tell myself that I'm proud of every pound lost, for every push up done until I collapse, for every sit up done until my abs ache.  When I feel like quitting I tell myself "You're stronger then you think."  When I really really feel like quitting I tell myself "Okay, choice time.  You quit, and you'll always quit, you'll always find excuses.  You failed yourself the first time in the army.  Quit now, and you might as well quit completely."  I will not fail myself again.  I'm done with that.


----------



## Chaz (16 Aug 2006)

Yeah, I totally understand what you are saying para
I have been the same weight for almost 5 years 135-140, depending
I just meant it would be nice to gain a little bit more weight, in a healthy manner of course.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2006)

Hey Leon, just maintain it now. Its a permanant lifestyle change, and at the end of the day, its your health and potential CF career.

Good on ya for being motivated.



Wes


----------



## LeonTheNeon (7 Sep 2006)

Thanks for all of the encouragement.  

Just a little update on how things are going.

Operation Lose Weight
Phase I
- Task I: Lose 25 pounds by 4 Sep 2006.  Complete.  Actual Result: Lost 30 pounds.

Phase II
- Task I: Identify how many pounds to lose by start of basic training.  Complete. Result: Lose 20 additional pounds.
- Task II: Lose amount of weight identified in Phase II:Task I.  In progress.

Operation Fitness Up
Phase I
Task I: Be able to do 19 pushups.  Complete.
Task II: Be able to do 19 situps in 60 seconds.  Complete.
Task III: Be able to run 2.4 km in under 12:20. Complete.

Phase II
Task I: Be able to do 30 pushups.  Complete.
Task II: Be able to do 30 situps in 60 seconds or less. Complete.
Task III: Be able to run 5 KM in under 24:00. In progress.

Phase III
Task I: Be able to do 40 pushups. In progress.
Task II: Be able to do 40 situps in 60 seconds or less.  Complete.
Task III: Be able to run 5 KM in under 23:00.

I've changed my training regimen.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday:
  Morning: Pushups, situps, burpies
  Lunch: 2.4 KM run
  Evening: Pushups, situps
  Bedtime: Pushups

Tuesday, Thursday:
  Morning: Pushups, situps, burpies
  Lunch: 5 KM run
  Evening: Pushups, situps
  Bedtime: Pushups

Saturday:  Pushups, situps

Sunday: REST


----------



## armyrules (8 Sep 2006)

Hey Leon nice job bud keep it up and you'll be ripped in no time


----------



## great_white (8 Sep 2006)

WOW, Congrats!!  Quite the plan you divised


----------



## paracowboy (8 Sep 2006)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> Monday, Wednesday, Friday:
> Morning: Pushups, situps, burpies
> Lunch: 2.4 KM run
> Evening: Pushups, situps
> ...


simple, effective, inexpensive...almost elegant in its' efficiency. Exactly how it should be done.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (9 Sep 2006)

Thanks folks.

PM incoming paracowboy.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Sep 2006)

You've got your head on straight and are an example to anybody else wanting to lose weight looking for the determination and work-ethic that you posess. Keep up the good work.


----------



## baudspeed (11 Sep 2006)

Leon,
Keep it up man!
I am in the same boat in getting ready to join. I am a big guy in the first place (lots of muscle mass, not lots of strength), and at the beginning of this year was 300 lbs, and sweated when i looked at food or stairs, all due to years of sitting at a desk and not doing adventure racing and hiking like i use to.  
Now i am 260 lbs, and back to running for 20 min on the treadmill 3 times a week. In a few more months i think i should easily be able to nail the PT requirements, but i am intending on well overshooting that bar as I had once been able to do.

I would wish you luck, but it appears that you dont need it. Keep it up!


----------



## Haggis (11 Sep 2006)

Chaz said:
			
		

> If only I could gain 25 pounds in that short time, I'd be happy.



One word:  Poutine.

The cool thing about eating poutine is that, when it's really quiet, you can hear your arteries hardening.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (12 Sep 2006)

Thanks fantastic to hear baudspeed!  Keep it up!  Speaking from my own limited experience endurance is vastly more important at basic training then raw strength.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (14 Dec 2006)

I got some new shoes on Monday.  Last night, I did 5 km in 24:04.  Granted I'm not going to win any trophies with that speed, but it sure was nice to finally be at the 24 minute mark at last and I still have 3 months and 4 days of training until the start of BOTC so maybe I can get that to just under 24 minutes.  It was also nice to have some good support for my footsies.  It was great to come off the track and not feel like I'd had spikes driven into my knees.  I think this shoes are going to do me well in BOTC.


----------



## bootbrush (7 Feb 2007)

Nice one leon...the great feeling of eating pizza and drinking beer is only bettered by the great feeling of being in shape. Defiantely agree with training for what your job is as opposed to some template. Right on man!


----------



## tree hugger (9 Feb 2007)

Good on you!  I'm still aiming for the 5 in 25.  I've never ever been a good runner even when I played varsity in University.  

Maybe I need a little more rigid workout structure... right now I box 1x week for 1.5-2hrs, run, bike or eliptical for 30 min 2x per week then do stretching (or yoga) 1-2x per week, some puch-ups, abs stuff, some weights etc.  

I'm not keeping a log or anything, but I've started to track my weight.  I need to get down to 144lbs (currently at 160 plateau).  I used to keep a log, but I had a tendency to go a little bit nutty - ie. putting it into excel and making graphs... felt like I was going to that crazy place...

Let's see if I can sort myself out and have similar success.


----------



## mysteriousmind (9 Feb 2007)

Im -35 pounds since september and I intend to loose perhaps an other 35 till BMQ in june.


----------



## tree hugger (30 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I'm still aiming for the 5 in 25.
> 
> Let's see if I can sort myself out and have similar success.



Completed yesterday 5k in 25 mins!


----------



## LeonTheNeon (4 May 2007)

Good job treehugger.  Keep at it!  Different platoons go at different speeds during basic and it always best to able to go faster.  Twice around the mega is apparently approximately 4.8 to 5 km and a lot of the morning PT is twice around the mega, so your ability to do 5 km is critical for basic training.


----------



## tree hugger (8 May 2007)

Ha ha!  I already completed my basic... just trying to get back in shape....


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 May 2007)

My mistake, sorry about that.

It is nice to get back into shape.  I find it helps everything.  You feel better in you're mind and spirit, not just the body.


----------



## deedster (10 May 2007)

Way to go Leon!
Keep up the good work.
D2


----------

